# My offer to the cattle guys around here.



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

Since we are in a bad drought and the price of hay has gone up. Lots of people are complaining about the prices. Not just horse folks. But even a lot of cattle guys. So I put this offer out there for the cattle guys.

This offer stands for any cattle guy out there. I will sell you all the round bales you want for $40/bale. Nice alfalfa mixed hay. The only thing is you have to sell me all your weaned calves for $500/head.

If they want me to sell my product for 1/3 market value they should be willing to do it too with there product.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Ok. Load up your trailer. Deal.


----------



## luke strawwalker (Jul 31, 2014)

All is fair in Love and War...

That's what my Grandpa always told me, anyway...

Course, that was then, this is now... nowdays we gotta have the gubbamint step and make everything "right" for everybody... LOL

Later! OL JR


----------



## snowball (Feb 7, 2015)

1st of all how big are your bales ? and what do they weigh ? are they wrapped or twine I will consider the trade when you supply me with more details on your hay .. next who is pay'n the fright ? should be you since you made the offer


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

The way cow prices are falling here right now $120 bales are a better alternative that selling good stock IMO.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

carcajou said:


> The way cow prices are falling here right now $120 bales are a better alternative that selling good stock IMO.


How much have cattle prices fallen there? Does not look like they have dropped much here or at least yet. They will drop some with the price of barley going up.


----------



## hog987 (Apr 5, 2011)

snowball said:


> 1st of all how big are your bales ? and what do they weigh ? are they wrapped or twine I will consider the trade when you supply me with more details on your hay .. next who is pay'n the fright ? should be you since you made the offer


Just because iam a nice guy I will let you pay fright both ways. One way hay the othet way calves. This is only a limited time offer on the fright. Better jump at the chance while you can.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

hog987 said:


> How much have cattle prices fallen there? Does not look like they have dropped much here or at least yet. They will drop some with the price of barley going up.


750 weight steers were $240 cwt. five months ago. They are $211 cwt. this morning.

Fats were $171 at the peak. They are $148 to $153 now. It will be hard to keep them at $153 as box cut out prices dropped $10 this week.

The consumer eventually sets the price.


----------

